# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Intel n'aime pas la triche

## La Rédaction

Enfin, dans les jeux online tout du moins, parce qu'en ce qui concerne les affaires, c'est peut-être une autre histoire. Mais bref.

Toujours est-il que le fondeur travaille actuellement sur une technologie matérielle "anti-cheat", capable de détecter l'utilisation de programmes peu sportifs comme les aimbots et autres wall hacks.

Les administrateurs des serveurs concernés seraient alors directement informés que l'utilisateur triche, afin de prendre les mesures qui s'imposent.


Moins ludique, cette technologie pourrait également être utilisée dans la détection des fraudes au clic. Dans tous les cas, elle n'apparaîtra pas avant un bon bout de temps, Intel en étant encore à la phase de développement.

Reste la question éthique de la chose, à savoir à quel point l'installation de ces mouchards porteurs de bonne morale est un réel progrès pour le concept flou de liberté individuelle. Car l'idée consistant à obliger l'utilisateur à être honnête en toute circonstance, en surveillant les comportements a priori, me laisse un goût bizarre dans la bouche.

De plus, rien ne dit que cette technologie ne pourra pas être utilisée à d'autres fins... mais je m'arrête là, je risquerais d'être vulgaire.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Hiruma

> Enfin, dans les jeux online tout du moins, parce qu'en ce qui concerne les http://www.canardplus.com/actus/4907/Laffa...nouissent" target="new"> affaires, c'est peut-être une autre histoire. Mais bref.
> Toujours est-il que le fondeur travaille actuellement sur une technologie matérielle "anti-cheat", capable de détecter l'utilisation de programmes peu sportifs comme les aimbots et autres wall hacks.
> Les administrateurs des serveurs concernés seraient alors directement informés que l'utilisateur triche, afin de prendre les mesures qui s'imposent.
> Moins ludique, cette technologie pourrait également être utilisée dans la détection des fraudes au clic. Dans tous les cas, elle n'apparaitra pas avant un bon bout de temps, Intel en étant encore à la phase de développement.
> Reste la question éthique de la chose, à savoir à quel point l'installation de ces mouchards porteurs de bonne morale est un réel progrès pour le concept flou de liberté individuelle. Car l'idée consistant à obliger l'utilisateur à être honnête en toute circonstance, en surveillant les comportements a priori, me laisse un goût bizarre dans la bouche.
> De plus, rien ne dit que cette technologie ne pourra pas être utilisée à d'autres fins...mais je m'arrête là, je risquerais d'être vulgaire.


mouais, j'ai un peu du mal à voir comment techniquement, il pourrait développer un pareil truc...
quand un prog de triche est détecté, un autre prend sa place...
leur système exigerait une MAJ régulière pour être efficace...

----------


## lincruste

Ces techniques matérielles s'inscrivent sûrement dans la charte du "trusted computing". En tous cas, ça en à le goût, l'odeur et la texture poisseuse.
Comme suggéré dans la news, un processeur qui décide de ce qui est bien ou pas, ça sort un peu de son rôle, nan?


edit: orthographe, et bonne soirée, bonne fête eud'la musique! (venez nous écouter au Tifinagh!)

----------


## chacharles

Je vois pas du tout comment il veulent s'y prendre.   ::blink::  

A moins que le matos se greffe comme une sangsue sur ton PC, qu'il ai une carte réseau dédié qui explose au moindre coup de tournevis.
Et des patrouilles de chien le long du cable reseau aussi.

surement le département R&D d'intel qui s'accordent quelques mois de vacances sous ce falacieux pretexte.

----------


## J2R2MY

c'est un beau reve, un counter strike source propre, mais je ne crois pas que ce system sera plus efficace qu'un anticheat.
y'aura du bypass, obligé.

Encore du marketting sauvage :D

----------


## Scalp

D'après ce que j'ai compris du truc, la technologie d'Intel permettrait de repérer la triche par le transfert de paquets de données inhabituels. Une solution moins logicielle, donc potentiellement plus fiable. Potentiellement hein.

----------


## Hillz

> Reste la question éthique de la chose, à savoir à quel point l'installation de ces mouchards porteurs de bonne morale est un réel progrès pour le concept flou de liberté individuelle. Car l'idée consistant à obliger l'utilisateur à être honnête en toute circonstance, en surveillant les comportements a priori, me laisse un goût bizarre dans la bouche.


En effet, pourquoi "obliger" des gens à être honnêtes à l'insu de leur plein gré.

Là où le bât blesse, c'est que l'on parle de jeu à plusieurs. En solo, on peut faire ce qu'on veut. Si on aime finir ses FPS en god mode, chacun son trip et c'est tant mieux. Mais à partir du moment où on partage son expérience avec d'autres joueurs, adversaires de surcroit, c'est plus ennuyeux.

Ca reviendrait à dire que la lutte anti-dopage dans le sport est liberticide. Or ça n'est pas le cas. Il s'agit juste d'essayer de garantir une certaine équité entre tous les intervenants.

Est-il si choquant de vouloir bannir les tricheurs des serveurs de jeu en ligne? Je ne trouve pas.

Maintenant, j'avoue que sur l'aspect technique, je me demande bien comment ça pourrait marcher leur truc...

----------


## Cley Faye

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/NGSCB

Bon appétit...

----------


## jeanba

ça me fait penser aux antivirus intégrés à la carte mère dans les années 90
ça avait été utile disons 3 jours (et encore, parce qu'il n'y avait pas internet à l'époque)

----------


## BUDA

Même si ils réussissaient (et j'y crois pas un instant), les tricheurs n'achéteraient plus Intel pis c'est tout. Akwabon ?

----------


## PiKseL

> Même si ils réussissaient (et j'y crois pas un instant), les tricheurs n'achéteraient plus Intel pis c'est tout. Akwabon ?


C'est pour mettre dans le serveur  :;):  comme ca, il est "propre"  :B):

----------


## ShinSH

> Car l'idée consistant à obliger l'utilisateur à être honnête en toute circonstance, en surveillant les comportements a priori, me laisse un goût bizarre dans la bouche.


Comme un gout de sperme, comme si on venait de te baiser la gueule? :3

Plus sérieusement, ca n'est pas vraiment étonnant, apres tout ce qu'on a pu entendre avec Microsoft et Palladium (donné en lien wikipedia plus haut).

Quand on pense que Palladium devait etre intégré avec vista...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Est-il si choquant de vouloir bannir les tricheurs des serveurs de jeu en ligne? Je ne trouve pas.


Non bien sur, mais est ce que ca se limitera à cette fonction, c'est le problème soulevé à mon avis (je peux me tromper).

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

Et pendant que la plèbe s'angoisse, il y a les autres qui n'en ont rien à battre et qui boivent leur Ti-punch allongé sur leur transat. Enfin bon, moi je dis ça moi je dis rien...

----------


## Canard WC

> Car l'idée consistant à obliger l'utilisateur à être honnête en toute circonstance, en surveillant les comportements a priori, me laisse un goût bizarre dans la bouche.


lol !
Anarchiste inside   ::ninja::

----------


## Chadakine

Un certain Benjamin Franklin aurait expliqué un jour qu' "Une société qui est prête à sacrifier un peu de sa liberté contre un peu de sa sécurité, ne mérite ni l'une ni l'autre, et perdra les deux."   ::unsure::  

Mais bon, ce qu'il y a de bon avec les PC et les softs c'est qu'on peut tout contourner, espérons que l'on ne sera pas trop accro le jour où l'on ne le pourra plus...   ::unsure::

----------


## jesalvein

Waaaaa, 'sont trop forts.
Au moins, on sait chez qui Kutaragi bosse comme conseiller, maintenant  ::XD:: 

Et vu le concept, Jack Thompson a dû y fourrer son nez aussi. Je pense que pour définir le mot "liberté" (individuelle ou pas) ils ont dû s'inspirer de Mein Kampf...  ::sad::

----------


## GrandmasterB

> En effet, pourquoi "obliger" des gens à être honnêtes à l'insu de leur plein gré.
> 
> Ca reviendrait à dire que la lutte anti-dopage dans le sport est liberticide. Or ça n'est pas le cas. Il s'agit juste d'essayer de garantir une certaine équité entre tous les intervenants.
> 
> Est-il si choquant de vouloir bannir les tricheurs des serveurs de jeu en ligne? Je ne trouve pas.


Euh, perso je ne suis pas prêt à pisser dans mon PC ou périphériques ou à lui laisser 10cl de sang à chaque partie que je fais en ligne...   ::rolleyes::  

Bannir les tricheurs : pour un jeu PC il n'y a pas d'autre solution que la méthode coreenne : des PC surprotégés, enfermés dans un lieu dédié et sécurisé, hors Web, et formatés réguliérements...   :<_<:  

Sinon, je suis d'accord, les maphack et autres aimbots peuvent pourir l'aspect competition de jeux en ladder... Bah reste plus qu'à savoir perdre contre un tricheur, et continuer à s'amuser là ou lui ne fait que gagner... 

C'est pas parce que certains doublent des motos en montée durant le tour de France que le cyclimse amateur souffre !
C'est parce que ces faux exploits font rêver les amateurs.

Reste à trouver une solution technique fiable, propre, et non envahissante ??? Si possible en open source ?   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bilbut

> Reste à trouver une solution technique fiable, propre, et non envahissante ??? Si possible en open source ?


Oui et qui te fait devenir plus beau, plus riche, plus performant au lit, parce que sinon c'est pas drôle. Si en plus le package inclut des crêpes Waouh, alors là ça pourrait commencer à devenir pas mal...  ::lol::

----------


## deviantid

Il a la cote Franklin ces derniers temps niveau citation.

----------


## GrandmasterB

> Oui et qui te fait devenir plus beau, plus riche, plus performant au lit, parce que sinon c'est pas drôle. Si en plus le package inclut des crêpes Waouh, alors là ça pourrait commencer à devenir pas mal...


EXACTEMENT !!!

Et si possible un CPC online et gratuit en + ?   :;):

----------


## Uther

Le meilleur moyen de tricher, c'est encore d'être plus fort que les autres.

Joke Inside.

----------

